# First harvest



## di-devol (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally dry, about a week so far in the jars.

Left to right, Some type of Lemon skunk, Black Betty, Lord ReCon, Sour diesel.

I'm happy with our first grow, what you guys and gals think?!


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

They look nice...the last one is my fave...looks very dense and sugary...nice job


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 13, 2010)

di-devol said:
			
		

> Finally dry, about a week so far in the jars.
> 
> Right to left, Some type of Lemon skunk, Black Betty, Lord ReCon, Sour diesel.
> 
> I'm happy with our first grow, what you guys and gals think?!


If she smokes as good as she look... GREAT JOB.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 14, 2010)

nicely trimmed, looks dense and delicious 

good job, and good luck!
destroyer


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 1, 2010)

first class grow mate.dense,tric covered buds.i only wish you could drop me some off!lol


----------



## Dahova (Mar 1, 2010)

first harvest is  soo fun and welcome to ever buying dirty street buds again


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

awesome job I would def smoke any of those!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 1, 2010)

:yeahthat: :aok:


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

yea right on man that sour diesel is looking mighty tasty. Good grow man nice bud selection.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done! Well DONE!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 1, 2010)

yummy awesome for a first hope u have many more to come


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Very well trimmed, any shots of your frosty darlin before chop?


----------



## D3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now your hooked.:hubba:  You'll have the grow bug for a long time.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks so good!!! Great job, cant wait till harvest time.:hubba:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2010)

wish my first harvest looked like that!  

:chant: sour-d sour-d sour-d


----------



## x Big Dave x (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice indeed, about 10 times better than my first attempt! mmmm making me want some!!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 1, 2010)

sweet man, i like the third picture.....but i would smoke them all.


----------

